# Stream Problems



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi- I have a tivo roamio basic and standalone stream. In home streaming worked wonderfully until a few weeks ago when updates were made for out of home streaming.
Now, when I stream to my ipad, the video stops every minute or so, for about 0.5 second, and then starts again. Anyone else having this problem? It's so annoying.,


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you rebooted everything involved in the xfer?

ROAMio, stream, router, ipad


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

How is the Tivo connected to your network? Wireless is not supported for streaming.


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 16, 2001)

I also have this problem, only it's about every 20-30 seconds. I haven't rebooted everything yet but plan to try it. It's all connected ethernet or moca, no wireless involved.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Meinrad said:


> I also have this problem, only it's about every 20-30 seconds. I haven't rebooted everything yet but plan to try it. It's all connected ethernet or moca, no wireless involved.


Same connection setup-

It's been happening for a few weeks, and I have rebooted everything at one point. Things worked fine until the OOH update a few weeks back.


----------

